# Rainbow Loach



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys ive just got home from the fish store.i got a rainbow loach to put in my tank the person said it would not bother my babies frys.is that true any one know?.does anyone have any of these fishes?i have a tank that just has babies frys in it.im looking for something i could put in it to eat off the bottom and eat algae off the glass and most of all something that wont bother the frys babies and eat thems.i have alot of algae because i leave the light on to much.i scrub the glass every week.i hope the rainbow loach will cut that down some.what do you feed them? and any other advice would help.im planning on putting some plants in later on.thanks all.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Read on here about your loach. Its an omnivore meaning it will also eat meaty foods.
Rainbow Loach, Micronemacheilus pulcher, Beautiful Hillstream Loach


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

I have two of them in a 125 with smaller fish, and they have never bothered them. The smallest fish in there are Rummynose. The loaches to spend a great deal of time harrassing each other though. No damage just a little chasing. They definitely have big appetites, and eat ANYTHING I put in the tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

It will eat live foods so I would get it out of your fry tank asap.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

From what I have seen in mine, they will eat anything that will fit in their mouth. Although mine don't bother other small fish.


----------

